# Chicken Marsala



## Cooksie (Apr 7, 2009)

This turned out very tasty. I used an Emeril recipe and tweaked it to suit me.


----------



## smoothseas (Apr 7, 2009)

Pretty pic.  It's one of my favorite dishes.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 7, 2009)

sO WHAT EXACTLY DID YOU DO? oops. sorry about that. Can you please post the recipe and your "tweaking".


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 7, 2009)

I used this basic recipe, but I used chicken tenders (very little pounding to get them thin enough) instead of breast halves, regular white button mushrooms, a can of chicken broth instead of stock, a recipe and a half of the sauce, and parsley instead of chives.  I just used what I had on hand, but I bet it would really be good with stock and the mixture of mushrooms.  

Chicken Marsala Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network


----------



## smoothseas (Apr 7, 2009)

Here, I'll post mine and hope that Cooksie posts her's:



Chicken Marsala​


Ingredients

8 chicken cutlets 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
2 to 3 tablespoons unsalted butter 
2 to 4 tablespoons olive oil 
1 large shallot, finely chopped 
2 to 3 garlic cloves, smashed 
2 ounces portabella mushrooms, sliced 
1/2 cup sweet Marsala 
3/4 cup low-salt chicken broth 


Directions

Sprinkle the chicken with salt and pepper. Melt 1 tablespoon of butter and 1 tablespoon of oil in a heavy large skillet over medium-high heat. Add 4 of the cutlets and cook until golden brown, about a minute or two per side. Remove chicken to a plate. Add another tablespoon and olive, if needed. Sauté the remaining chicken. 


Add 1 tablespoon of oil to the skillet. Add the shallot and garlic. Sauté until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add a tablespoon of the olive oil. Add the mushrooms and sauté until tender and the juices evaporate, roughly 3 minutes. Season with kosher salt. Add the Marsala. Simmer until the Marsala reduces by half, about 2 minutes. Add the broth. Simmer until reduced by half, about 4 minutes. Return the chicken to the skillet. Pour in all of the pan juices. Cook just until heated through, turning to coat, about 1 minute. Stir the remaining 1 tablespoon of butter into the sauce. Then season the sauce with salt and pepper, to taste. 

Serve with pasta or over rice. I usually make spaghetti with olive oil and garlic and serve with a nice, crusty baguette.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Marsala is a favorite!!!  Nice job too!  I love the fact that you tweaked it to use what you had on hand.  That's what cooking is all about.  Pictures are always a plus - thanks.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 7, 2009)

Your appetizing photo reminded me how much I like Chicken Marsala, and how long it has been since I've made it.

I always use whole wheat bread crumbs for the final crust, because that's what we have on hand.  Thinking I need to do this soon.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 7, 2009)

I love Chicken Marsala & have tried many recipes over the years.  Here's my own adaptation that's quick, easy, & delicious.
 
Easy Breezy Chicken Marsala
 
1 package boneless skinless chicken breasts, chicken cutlets, or chicken tenders.  (If using chicken breasts, pound them into cutlets.)
2 cups of flour seasoned to taste with salt, granulated garlic, & freshly ground black pepper
Approx. 8 ounces (or 16 ounces if you love mushrooms as much as I do) of Cremini mushrooms, sliced (White Button mushrooms can be substituted)
Extra-virgin olive oil & unsalted butter
One large wine glass of Marsala wine (approx. 8 ounces)
Dash of chicken stock (homemade or bought – I like Swanson’s cartons)
Approx. ½ cup chopped Italian flat-leaf parsley (optional)
 
Preheat oven to lowest (warm) setting.
 
Place seasoned flour & chicken in a Ziploc bag & turn gently until chicken is completely coated.
 
Heat some extra-virgin olive oil & a few pats of butter in a non-stick pan until hot, but not smoking.  Cook chicken (in batches if necessary) approx. 3-4 minutes on each side - depending on thickness - until cooked thru & lightly browned.  Transfer to plate/platter & place in oven to keep warm.
 
Add additional olive oil & butter to pan, if necessary, & add mushrooms.  Cook until mushrooms have given up their liquid & are “just” starting to brown a bit.  Stir in Marsala wine, dash of chicken stock, & a little more butter.
 
Plate chicken & pour mushroom/wine sauce over.  Top with chopped parsley & serve.
 
Normally I accompany this dish with sliced sautéed potatoes or egg noodles, a green vegetable like plain boiled or steamed broccoli &/or a large green salad.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 7, 2009)

I LOVE to pop mine in the oven right at the end and top with Fontina and the green part of a spring onion.    Bake until melty, maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, my GOODness!  What a great idea, Elf!  I am really Jonesing for some Chicken Marsala now. May have to change up the weekend menu plans.


----------



## heridanu (Apr 10, 2009)

Easy Breezy Chicken Marsala is great adaptation.


----------

